# Brussels, Belgium Short Stay Work Permit?



## AVal96 (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I am a United States citizen and hoping to go to Brussels, Belgium for a month this summer to visit my boyfriend who will be there for an internship. I am employed by a U.S. office of an international firm. Out of the 30 days that I will be in Brussels, 22 would be spent working virtually for my U.S. firm. I would be sending emails and meeting virtually with colleagues and clients. My firm is telling me that I cannot conduct these work activities in Brussels because I would need work authorization. Is this true? It seems silly for only 3 weeks and because I am not working for a Belgian employer. Nothing would change except that I would physically be in Brussels instead of the United States.

I would really appreciate anyone's insight!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Technically speaking, they're absolutely correct. You are considered to be working in whatever country you are physically in while doing the work. If you're over in Brussels for a "visit" then you're usually considered to be a tourist with no rights to work on Belgian soil. It's a little different if you go to Belgium in order to meet with clients, customers or colleagues who are located there. 

If you're "only working for 22 days out of 30, it would appear that the primary purpose of your trip is to work, which is a no-no. And I assume your employer knows that it's the employer who bears the brunt of any penalties that might be incurred for this sort of violation of the labor laws in Belgium.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

Needless to say, people do this all the time. I have regularly camped in Europed for months while working remotely for clients and employers back in Canada. When staying less than 90 days I'm a tourist, no paperwork required. When staying longer I've had a residence permit based on my spouse doing academic research.

Is this "legal"? Strictly speaking, no. Is this detectable by the authorities? No. Does this hurt anyone? No. 

Under normal circumstances you would just go ahead and enjoy a working holiday without giving it a second thought. Unfortunately, however, your employer is being ridiculous.


----------

